# Eclipse: Seltsame Fehlermeldung



## megachucky (29. Aug 2006)

Hallo. Beim Ausführen eines Programmes, welches eigentlich ohne Fehler oder Probleme läuft kommt folgende Meldung:

Bei den geöffneten Klassen öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster. Wo normal xc.java steht, steht hier:  
<obsolete method in> unknown declaring type

Und in diesem Fenster steht dann: 

Source not found.

Edit Source Lookup Path...



Kann mir da bitte jemand sagen, was das zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2006)

Hast du den Workspace irgendwie von aussen beinflusst? Eclipse schon neu gestartet?


----------



## megachucky (29. Aug 2006)

Auf Ideen kommst du 

Ok, nun geht es wieder. Aber woran es lag, keine Ahnung, hab keine Dateien gelöscht oder ähnliches. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2006)

Kommt hin und wieder mal vor das Eclipse rumspinnt. Neutstart ist da immer eine gute Idee.
Und eben nie von aussen im Workspace rumpfuschen (auch nicht editieren), das hat Eclipse gar nicht gern


----------

